# Found an online version of ETKA tonight while searching for some parts



## aido (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi folks,

I was just doing some searching tonight for some parts and found a freely accessible, online version of ETKA here:

http://vagcats.info

It's in Russian but if you're using a browser such as Chrome you can easily translate to English.

Did a search and didn't see it mentioned here - it's dataset is from April 2012 so it's up to date - hope it helps some of you


----------



## steviee7 (May 24, 2001)

this works pretty well. It's a little annoying that chrome makes me translate everytime I go to the same page. Maybe it's a chrome thing. I even checked in the options for "chrome to always translate." 

I wish I could navigate around this a bit easier. For example it seems that there is no way to stay within a certain engine type. If I hit the "next page" button i could be looking at a 18.l 20v and then all of a sudden go to a diesel motor. 

But since I don't have a copy of ETKA this is Grrrrreat! 

:thumbup:Nice find


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Is that like this web site only in English?
http://www.vwpartscenter.net/parts/...AXLE&subgroup=AIR INTAKE&component=Duct cover


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> Is that like this web site only in English?
> http://www.vwpartscenter.net/parts/...AXLE&subgroup=AIR INTAKE&component=Duct cover


It appears to be the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

www.keffervwparts.com

Same thing too, but with the best pricing :thumbup:

_Vendor on here too, btw_


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

i don't speak russian


----------



## randbguy (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the gesture!:wave:


----------

